# (CLOSED)



## Lankea (May 5, 2020)

Tipper is crafting a coconut wall planter. I have free stuff for everyone by the airport. Take what u want! Turnips are selling for 488 bells per turnip at nooks! Also CJ is here. He is on the second level right below my museum. Would very much appreciate some bells as a tip! Comment below and I will dm dodo code. Taking 2-3 at a time

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Bump!


----------



## Aluxia (May 5, 2020)

Can I come sell?


----------



## Feather Orb (May 5, 2020)

Sounds really good, I'd love to visit.


----------



## KarinaKatrea (May 5, 2020)

May I come by? ^_^


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to visit


----------



## Romaki (May 5, 2020)

Would love to come by as well!


----------



## Snortneyy (May 5, 2020)

Love to come if you are still open


----------



## GreenBacon (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come sell


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 5, 2020)

I would like to come sell please


----------



## Lankea (May 5, 2020)

Trying to get everyone in an orderly fashion! Sorry for the wait


----------



## sunny-val (May 5, 2020)

i'd like to visit whenever you get around to it! no rush


----------



## duke-420 (May 5, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Lankea (May 5, 2020)

Gonna take a quick break! Will be back in just a bit tho give me at least 30 mins.


----------



## xsopants (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come if you're still open


----------



## Msfeist (May 5, 2020)

Hiya, I’d like to visit if you’re still doing it after your break


----------



## Lankea (May 5, 2020)

I’m back! Sending dodos now

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

If anyone has a cacao tree I could have or catalog that would be AMAZING


----------



## PeachyLuxe (May 5, 2020)

Hello 
would love to stop by if you’re still open


----------



## chips_523 (May 5, 2020)

Hi, still open?


----------



## Bird_9 (May 5, 2020)

Hello you are still open?!?
Would love to come


----------



## Lankea (May 5, 2020)

chips_523 said:


> Hi, still open?


Hi! I’m sorry but u have terrible feedback so I can’t allow u on my island.

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Still open!


----------



## toenuki (May 5, 2020)

interested!


----------

